# 2.0t timing belt broken



## bigpapa18205 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a 2006 passat with the 2.0t. while driving in city traffic i noticed an odd noise comming from the engine, like a clanking noise, so i pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood, i was not able to identify the origin of the noise, so i planned to limp the car home and look at the belt, when i got back in the car and put it into gear it died, and would not start, after looking at the timing belt i see all the teeth on the belt are gone, so i assume it jumped time. looking on here i thing it is an interference head, so i could have suffered dammage to the valves or pistons. am i better off just replacing the belt and seeing if the internals are ok or should i tear the head off and check? also how bad are these heads to get off? any help is greatlly appreciated


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

bigpapa18205 said:


> i have a 2006 passat with the 2.0t. while driving in city traffic i noticed an odd noise comming from the engine, like a clanking noise, so i pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood, i was not able to identify the origin of the noise, so i planned to limp the car home and look at the belt, when i got back in the car and put it into gear it died, and would not start, after looking at the timing belt i see all the teeth on the belt are gone, so i assume it jumped time. looking on here i thing it is an interference head, so i could have suffered dammage to the valves or pistons. am i better off just replacing the belt and seeing if the internals are ok or should i tear the head off and check? also how bad are these heads to get off? any help is greatlly appreciated


How many miles on the motor ? I'm gonna guess all the exhaust valve are bent atleast it happened at idle so the damage hopefully is limited to just the exhaust valves. Did you try to crank it after it died ? Get yourself a Bentley manuel that will guide you on the head removal. Bob G: )


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

Remove the valve cover and look for clearance between the cam lobes/rockers/lifters.


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

Out of curiosity, how many miles are on your Passat?

It would be very unlikely that you could jump time and not get some piston/valve contact.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no way of knowing*

you could have bent 2 valves or 16 or none. depends on the revelution after the break. chances are only 2 exhaust and 2 intake were open when belt broke. the cam wont turn after the belt's broken. the head should come off and go from there.


----------



## maxxam (Apr 12, 2002)

In to find out how many miles on engine before belt went. It's kinda of a good thing to post in a thread related to TB failure.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

Especially when the OEM interval is over 80K miles. Like 100-110K?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

IIRC the originally scheduled timing belt replacement for my 2006 Audi A3 2.0T FSI was 75K miles, it was later updated in a notice to 105K miles. The conspiracy theorists thought that this was an effort by Audi USA to avoid coverage under extended warranty. I got mine done at the original 75K interval based on some rumors re: failures after 80K miles


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a page out of the Bentley service manual and it states 110K replace interval.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I bet the factory intervals suggest a visual inspection of the belt for cracks prior to the replacement mark, though. Just waiting for the 110K mile mark, without doing a visual check at about 80K or so, could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

jmj said:


> I bet the factory intervals suggest a visual inspection of the belt for cracks prior to the replacement mark, though. Just waiting for the 110K mile mark, without doing a visual check at about 80K or so, could be a recipe for disaster.


Would not matter, there are no visual clues to when MOST timing belts will break.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I guess that's why there is an "inspection window" on my belt cover, so I can inspect it for visual clues that don't exist.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

jmj said:


> I guess that's why there is an "inspection window" on my belt cover, so I can inspect it for visual clues that don't exist.


Or the timing mark that does exist. It might be 1 in 50 times that you will find something wrong with your belt aside from worn lettering before it decides to snap. If you find it frayed its likely that you caught it by luck less than 100 miles before it breaks.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

100% Euro said:


> If you find it frayed its likely that you caught it by luck less than 100 miles before it breaks.


That would, indeed, be lucky. 

I've only ever experienced one broken timing belt, on a Honda Accord hatchback (that was a great car, BTW). I knew I was near the interval, and as soon as it went I knew what it was. Cost me about $700 more than the belt change would have been if I had done it on time, which wasn't the end of the world, but it was still a lot of money to me at that time (no pun intended).


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

jmj said:


> I bet the factory intervals suggest a visual inspection of the belt for cracks prior to the replacement mark, though. Just waiting for the 110K mile mark, without doing a visual check at about 80K or so, could be a recipe for disaster.


yeah just surprised of VW optimistic interval.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

My guess is an idler or tensioner failed. That was the noise before you heard before it locked up. Same thing happened to my 1.8t. Could have stripped teeth on the belt trying to restart.


----------



## bigpapa18205 (Aug 12, 2009)

the car has 108k on it, i know, it was stupid of me to exceed the service recommendations, i was 3 days from my apointment to have it changed. how bad it it to get this intimate with a 2.0t?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

Was it regularly maintained at a VW shop? Just curious.


----------



## bigpapa18205 (Aug 12, 2009)

yea, i have owned it since 40k, and since then it has been


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

bigpapa18205 said:


> the car has 108k on it, i know, it was stupid of me to exceed the service recommendations, i was 3 days from my apointment to have it changed. how bad it it to get this intimate with a 2.0t?


If your asking about doing it yourself, I would suggest to have a shop do an inspection and replace parts as necessary. A professional should be able to better see the signs of any damage.


----------

